# Such a wonderful tribute



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I recently came across this wonderful article in the Jan/Feb AKC Family Dog online magazine.......

One of our knowledgeable members who many of you know and have seen her dogs......including at the Westminster venue recently.....okay...that's an easy clue...you will find an article in this recent issue. Digital Family Dog Jan/Feb 2017

Click on "The Taskmasters" feature article and go forward a few pages and I'm sure many of you will recognize who I am referring to....

I found this article not only interesting but epitomizes what the GSD really brings into our lives....." He was a German Shepherd Dog" .....how simply appropriate.

SuperG


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have seen this article somewhere! Was very excited to!!! Great article!!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a wonderful article!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I miss him terribly


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a good boy, what a vast empty space he must have left.


----------

